
The Library of Congress wants to attract more visitors - agronaut
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/museums/the-library-of-congress-wants-to-attract-more-visitors-will-that-compromise-its-scholarly-mission/2019/03/07/582d590e-1a90-11e9-8813-cb9dec761e73_story.html
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/A5ArSK](https://outline.com/A5ArSK)

------
mattkrause
If you've never been there, it is an _amazing_ building: the architecture
wouldn't be out of place in a palace or something.

They also have a lot of great digital stuff if you're looking for something to
browse.

